# Steelhead Options



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

tsr said:


> Do you know why those guys use a green colored line rather than a clear?


I can see it! I line watch a lot when I drift fish. Can't see clear beyond 3 ft., can't tie a knot in clear without cheaters on, I still can with green. Guys like Ultragreen Maxima because they don't make ULTRACLEAR Maxima. Been a few billion steelies caught un 8lb. ultragreen maxima, stuff must work. With that being said, I still prefer green suffx elite 8lb.day in day out. 6lb. when I need lighter rigs(It casts better), Ten lb. with floats(I slide split shot up and down on it, gives a little bit of insurance, and it doesn't bunch up on the spool, 8lb. did on me).


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

tsr said:


> Any reason you use the green? Why wouldn't you use a clear line? or that maxima chameleon I've seen before.



clear line for clear water green line for slightly stained water. try to match the line to the water best you can. this is ware a lot of guys just go for the clear lines 


chameleon i use for leader but when fly fishing it is a stiffer mono then the ultagreen ultra green can be ultra soft and does not harden up and coil up like other lines. as far a i know same with stuff like sufix elite and trilene xl i have had good luck with. but the trilene xl does not float that well so when float fishing it drags your bobber a tad. so i switched and am trying siglon F this is my first time with it so can't comment on it. also could try p-line cxx which i have not tried either..


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

does anybody use braid with a fluorocarbon leader? 

Sent from my LG-LS840 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

not to high jack a thread but i do use braid but it is more late spring , summer, and early fall fishing. but not in the cold weather it picks up to much water which freezes guides and the line it's self which is a big problem. that is ware lines like siglon F are gaining my attention on float fishing.


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

cwielock said:


> does anybody use braid with a fluorocarbon leader?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS840 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


that's what I use exclusively when it is above freezing


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

OK that's what I was going to use, I was thinking first weekend in April. Sorry for getting off topic

Sent from my LG-LS840 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wolvron (Apr 17, 2008)

I use 17# suffix siege for mainline, and 12# seaugar Floro for leader. I only float fish, and the rivers I fish are full of lumber. Need to be able to turn hot fish.


----------

